# Official Clarification Statement from GM Kenneth Lin Xiang Fuk



## Aaron McKillip (Oct 11, 2011)

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Official Clarification Statement in response to Sergios Lies and Marketing Propaganda.[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]After long consideration, cultivation, many endless discussions with HKB Grandmaster elders in Indonesia, especially GM The Kang Hay, considering many people who have been cheated by Sergio as his victim as well as the future of our kungfu family, we have decided today to release and expose the truth along with some evidence. We made this decision based on the following reasons:[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]1.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]      [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]We have discovered some information from several leaders that used to be in his organization before they left him. They had to pay either 1250 Euro per hour [version 1] or per day [version 2] with a minimum of 3 days to learn our Black Flag Wing Chun that he stole from us. The most ridiculous part is that this is happening after he started attacking us on the internet. We understand his organization is already falling apart as this year 2011 he lost every school in Germany except one and all of his schools in Italy except 4-6 schools out of 25, more or less. We dont want more innocent people to become  victim of his fraudulent money hunger.  We also understand this was one of the reasons they left him.[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]2.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]      [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]All the lies that he made regarding 18 lohan hand.[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]3.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]      [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]His manipulation of our history.[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]4.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]      [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]His manipulation of one of our teachers, GM Tio Tek Kwie by putting words in his mouth.[/FONT]


[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]The clarification and truth, exposing his lies:[/FONT]


[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]1. Sergios Lie # 1.
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]He stated in his mass slander email: 
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]During our training together in Kowloon park  we met an original student of Kwee King Yang we have spend lots of time with him and through that know now all the history and facts
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Fact: After he discovered that he was about to be kicked out from our Shaolin HKB Eng Chun Pai Family, he went to Indonesia trying to recruit and manipulate GM Tio in Probolinggo to support his marketing propaganda. He knew exactly where to turn because he was aware there was an internal issue between GM Tio and the rest of the elders and was trying to take advantage of it.
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]We were already aware of the first day he went to Indonesia as GM Tio stopped by at Depot Sari (GM The Kang Hays restaurant) before he went to the airport to pick him up. GM The Kang Hay asked GM Tio Tek Kwies driver and found out about Sergio coming. We were all prepared and anticipated his movement thanks to GM The Kang Hay.[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]
Here is a copy of the original email that was sent:[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44930001/email.pdf[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Conclusion: His so called student of kwee king yang in Kowloon park is completely a big lie and he tried to hide his betrayal.[/FONT]


[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]2. Sergios Lie # 2.[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]He made a statement that HKB/Black Flag is not Wing Chun, instead it was 18 lohan hands as he claimed to be stated by GM Tio Tek Kwie.[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Fact: GM Tio Tek Kwie himself already stated 2 years before Sergio even began his HKB training with us that this is Black Flag Wing Chun in many video interviews and even in the official interview by National Newspaper Jawa Pos by Muhamad Fahmi(Jawa Pos Newspapers Reporter) that took place in GM Tio Tek Kwies house on Saturday, Janurary 17, 2009. Sifu Lin was not even aware of this article and contacted the reporter, Muhamad Fahmi, who stated that he was actually contacted by GM Tio Tek Kwies own daughter Zhang Li Lian to interview her father and to promote his name. On top of that, during several seminars/workshop that GM Tio did, GM Tio himself released a seminar certificate that clearly stated he is a grandmaster of Hokkian Hek Ki Boen Eng Chun Pai (Black Flag Wing Chun).[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]** Proof of Newspaper (Look at paragraph 13):[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]a.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]                    [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]PDF Version: [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44930001/Jawapos-full.pdf[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]b.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]                    [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Html archive version: [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44930001/jawapos.htm[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]c.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]                     [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Our Translation version: [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44930001/newspaper.pdf[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]d.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]                    [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Google Translation version: [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fdl.dropbox.com%2Fu%2F44930001%2Fjawapos.htm[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]** Proof of Video Interview with GM Tio Tek Kwie:
[/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uhaq35jN00[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]** Proof of Certificate:[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]a.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]            [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]From GM Tio Tek Kwie Seminar on March 28, 2010
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44930001/220656_208145252549819_100000630387185_659084_825646_o.jpg[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]b.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]            [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]From GM Tio Tek Kwie Seminar on November 7, 2008
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44930001/219998_208145272549817_100000630387185_659085_1369695_o.jpg[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Note: [/FONT] 
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]1.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]            [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]This is just an example of the certificate given to one of the attendees by GM Tio Tek Kwie. There are also many more HKB Eng Chun Pai certificates GM Tio Tek Kwie issued, not to mention all the attendees can also testify to this.[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]2.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]            [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]The newspaper and certificate can also be found at this link:
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.207460205951657.54761.100000630387185&type=1[/FONT]


[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]3. Sergios Lie # 3.[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]He stated that GM Tio Tek Kwie is one of the closest disciples of Kwee King Yang.[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Here is his original statement:
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44930001/sergio%20lie.PNG[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Fact: This is a pure LIE and manipulation that he did to salvage his collapsing organization by fabricating a story of GM Tio Tek Kwie as one of the closest students of Kwee King Yang. The truth is GM Tio Tek Kwie is not even a direct student of Kwee King Yang.[/FONT]


[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]GM Tio Tek Kwies real sifu is GM The Sik Yen, who is a student of GM Ban Bi Sun. GM Ban Bi Sun is a direct student of Kwee King Yang. So if counting from Cia Fun Tjiao, the last chief instructor of Black Flag, a direct Student of Sifu Lin would be a 5[/FONT][SUP][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]th[/FONT][/SUP][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif] Generation Black Flag disciple. A direct student of Sergio would be 7[/FONT][SUP][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]th[/FONT][/SUP][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif] Generation Black Flag student. He tried to cover this up as its not good for his business. Where is his moral etiquette?[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Proof: [/FONT] 
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]a.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]            [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Old Picture of GM Tio Tek Kwie(Standing up on right) along with his Suheng[Sihing] Tik Siu[Standing next to GM Tio] with his direct sifu, GM The Sik Yen (Sitting next to GM Kwee King Yang). Both Tik Siu and GM Tio are student of GM The Sik Yen.
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44930001/tekkwiewithsikyen.jpg[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Or[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.206960826001595.53188.100000630387185&type=1#!/photo.php?fbid=206960846001593&set=a.206960826001595.53188.100000630387185&type=3&theater[/FONT]


[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]b.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]            [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Video explanation by the real successor of Kwee King Yang, GM The Kang Hay. Translated by GM Tio Tek Kwies own Nephew; Royce M.
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]During this video, GM The Kang Hay no longer wanted to cover up for all of those lies from Sergios side in regards to GM Tio Tek Kwies Lineage Generation
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Part 3: [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eH8wFX3TSRQ[/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Part 4: [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fu5XwDlT9ns[/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]We decided not to release part 1 and 2 yet, which is even MORE POWERFUL than part 3 & 4.[/FONT]


[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]4. Sergio Lie # 4;
He stated that Sifu Lin created Siauw Lim Dou(Siu Lian Tao), Tim Kiao(Chum Kiu) and Piauw Ki(Biu Ji).[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]
Fact: Sifu Lin learned two of these forms from his sifu, GM Tio Tek kwie.
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]It is clear evidence in this video that Tim Kiao and Piauw Ki is from GM Tio Tek Kwie in which he explained the purpose and a bit of technical of these two forms. Note: There was also a video interview prior to this that GM Tio explained Siauw Lim Dou, however, we cannot locate that part yet.
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVOIywcTzVo[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]5. Sergio Lie #5;
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Sergio tried making up some lie to discredit GM The Kang Hay during his visit for his HKB Seminar in USA on May 2011. Sergio claimed that GM The Kang Hay was just #4 in seniority.[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]
Fact: GM The Kang Hay is the current leader and most respected Grandmaster within HKB Grandmaster elders in Indonesia, not to mention he is the Grand Nephew of Kwee King Yang and the one the was appointed directly by Kwee King Yang to replace him teaching at Kwee King Yangs Bukoan from age 18 to 27.
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Everyone can contact any Grandmaster elders in Indonesia to verify this fact. Sergio was trying too hard to sabotage our HKB seminar and failed miserably.[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]This was GM The Kang Hays response in his own words:[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]
Original:
Ini adah pesan langsung dari GM The Kang Hay.[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Subyek: Mengenai pernyataan dari Sergio[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Kepada: Sergio, GM Tio and semua yang berkepentingan.[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]1. Mengenai pernyataan Sergio yang menuturkan bahwa saya adalah urutan 4 dalam senioritas adalah salah. Malah justru ke 10 jika perlu[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]2. Terimakasih atas sanjungannya utk menempatkan saya urutan ke 4, walaupun itu terlalu tinggi bagi saya. Sepertinya kamu lebih mengetahui Tiokong saya dan keluarga saya bahkan melebihi saya sendiri dalam mengenal beliau walau waktu singkat mulai dari umur 18 Saya diangkat oleh Mpek King Yang sebegai pelatih di klimbungan sampai umur 27, dikawinkan. Setelah itu proses mengajar di klimbungan saya serahkan kepada murid saya, GM Xing Yen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Lebih dari itu, sepertinya anda seakan lebih mengetahui tentang riwayat hidup saya lebih daripada saya sendiri yang menjalani. GM The Kang Hay[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Translation:
This is a message directly from GM The Kang Hay[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Subject: Regarding Sergios recent statement[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]To: Sergio, GM Tio and whomever it may concern.[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]#1 In regards to Sergios statement saying I, GM The Kang Hay, is #4 in reference to seniority. Not only is this statement extremely wrong, more than that to be accurate I am #10 in seniority not #4. [/FONT] 

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]#2 Thank you for the compliment that put me at #4 in seniority. It is too high for me, however I thank you. It appears you know my grandfather and our family more than I do. Because after all I only knew him for a short time, since I was 18 until now at the age of 65. And by the way, GM Kwee King Yang arranged my marriage. When I was 18 I became his assistant teaching the students in Klimbungan until I turned 27 when he arranged my marriage. At that time the teaching process was replaced with my student who is GM Xing Yen.[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]It looks like you know the whole history of my life more than I do andI am the one living it - GM The Kang Hay[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]
This documentation can be found at:[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=10150187586931965[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]6. Clarification on Sergio Betrayal and Manipulation[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Lies: Sergio claimed that he left HKB because he discovered this and that.
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Fact: From the very beginning learning HKB under Sifu Lin Xiang Fuk, Sergio 
broke one of the most critical requirements in HKB as an Instructor Candidate, which is that he was not supposed to teach HKB yet, until he was certified.
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]However, almost every time he was doing his seminar, he taught HKB even though he was not qualified to and didnt receive permission. Sifu Lins concern is trying to make sure every ICP met the skill requirement for teaching HKB. In the end, Sifu Lin made a decision to kick Sergio out of HKB based on this point and by the advice of Grandmaster elders in Indonesia. However, while Sifu Lin was trying to salvage the good people from the bad ones, Sergio discovered this and made a slick move to recruit and manipulate GM Tio Tek Kwie in Indonesia and fabricate some lies.
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Not to mention there was a time that he tried to change HKB Logo by making up some story that he paid $10,000 to design it. Turned out its the plug-n-play version of his old IWKA logo+HKB.
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Here is the evidence of all the betrayal.[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]a.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]            [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]During his recorded interview, he stated that he want to sincerely learn HKB and only teach HKB. Fact: Wing Chun Chop Sue; [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44930001/IMG_0002.PNG[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]b.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]            [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]This is one of the HKB Instructor Candidate from Sergio who only had couple lesson from 2 meeting with Sifu Lin. Yet, was told by Sergio to teach HKB. [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44930001/IMG_0004.PNG[/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif] and [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44930001/IMG_0008.PNG[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]And how some of his crew support this act of pirate
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44930001/IMG_0005.PNG[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]c.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]             [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]His un-authorized HKB Seminar in UK
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44930001/IMG_0009.PNG[/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44930001/IMG_0010.PNG[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44930001/a-conversation-with-sifu-sergio.mp3[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]d.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]            [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]He never received permission to teach, yet, claiming in Facebook about to teach HKB Instructor Candidates
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44930001/IMG_0015.PNG[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]e.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]             [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Another un-authorized HKB seminar in Italy
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44930001/IMG_0016.PNG[/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44930001/IMG_0017.PNG[/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44930001/IMG_0018.PNG[/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44930001/IMG_0020.PNG[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]f.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]              [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Un-authorized Teaching HKB Unique concept of Heaven, Earth and Man
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44930001/IMG_0021.PNG[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]g.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]            [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Un-authorized teaching HKB bridging hand
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44930001/IMG_0022.PNG[/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44930001/IMG_0023.PNG[/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44930001/IMG_0024.PNG[/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44930001/IMG_0027.PNG[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]h.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]            [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Another un-authorized HKB teaching in Germany
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44930001/IMG_0026.PNG[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]i.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]              [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]An email of sincere opinion and testimony about Sergio disrespectful behavior toward Sifu Lin in March 2011, written by Percival Rico from Philippine.
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44930001/percival.pdf[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]j.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]              [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]And also We just found out recently, during Sergio first introduction lesson to HKB by Sifu Lin in July 2010, he went straight to Belo Horizonte-Brazil and start un-authorized teaching them what he just learned from Sifu Lin. Sadly, we also just found out these guys in Brazil actually paid Sergio 9000 Euro on that visit for 3 days learning, 3 hours each. The rest of the day, they said Sergio just sleep in his hotel. Now we understand why Sergio tried to offer us to take over his Brazilian group as they no longer have any money. We ended up still accept them and adjust their instructor tuition as they ask for financial aid (After their money is being robbed by their Sifu).[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]k.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]            [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]On top of that, after about 1-2 months after he first learned from Sifu Lin in USA, he already started teaching HKB in his school in Amsterdam, UN-AUTHORIZEDLY and without Sifu Lins permission. Public can contact their regular student at his school to prove this statement. There are many of them want to stand up actually to testify.[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]**All of these are some example why he was about to be kicked out of the HKB.[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]7. Clarification on Sergio HKB Skill
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Lies: Sergio positioned himself as an expert in the HKB system, that he propagated as 18 lohan hands. 
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Fact: Sifu Lin admitted his progression was fast, but not enough mileage/experience in HKB and he didnt meet the requirement to represent the real teaching of Kwee King Yang. Sergio only took a couple lessons out of the five meetings he had with Sifu Lin which was in August 2010 (USA), September/October 2010(Hong Kong), November 2010(USA), December 2010(USA) and March 2011(Hong Kong-Amsterdam). Everyone who learns HKB knows for a fact that HKB requires hard training, not instant! Five meetings is not enough!
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Even now, he claims to learn under GM Tio Tek Kwie that he manipulated, but has only had a couple meetings. Everyone that experiences learning under GM Tio Tek Kwie knows how traditional his teaching is and there is no way to develop skill within a few meetings. In our opinion, there is no way GM Tio Tek Kwie would certify anyone to teach after just a couple of meetings. GM Tio Tek Kwies skill is good, so if you want to learn GM Tios teaching; go directly to GM Tio, instead of a fraudulent middleman. GM Tio is humble and open and would accept anyone wanting to learn. Please contact Sifu Lin to get his contact info. In conclusion, we want to clarify that around 5-7 meetings in HKB is still beginner student level and Sergio is not qualified to teach or represent the teaching of Kwee King Yang.[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]8. Clarification on Sifu Lins study.
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Lies: Sergio claimed that Sifu Lin learned HKB from GM Tio and The Kang Hay in 2003. 
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Fact: It is true Sifu Lin did not start with GM Tio Tek Kwie in 1985, why? Because Sifu Lin did not start learning HKB under GM Tio. His first and main Sifu was GM The Kang Hay. Sifu Lin was introduced to GM The Kang Hay in 1985 by his own father (Who was also a student at Kwee King Yang Bukoan, taught also by GM The Kang Hay). Sifu Lins parents house was very close to GM The Kang Hays. Whenever time permitted, he always went there by walking or riding a bicycle. Look how close his house was to GM The Kang Hays Bukoan;
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwnsjOTXcUY[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]9. Clarification on Sifu Lins stay in Japan[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Lies: Sergio claimed that Sifu Lin was in Japan teaching HKB calling it something else. [/FONT] 

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Fact: It is true that Sifu Lin went to Japan during the economic recession in Indonesia. His family (parents) suffered financial hardship. He told his parents he went to a different city to work, but in fact went to Japan to support his family. Sifu Lin did not tell his family as he didnt want them to be worried. This is the reason why he kept this part of his life private. He never told his family until recently. Moreover, it is true that Sifu Lin taught a small group in Japan just to keep up with his martial arts training. However, he never taught HKB back then as he had not received permission from any of his Sifu to teach this yet. What he taught were some styles that he had collected during his teenage time, 8 years after he first learned HKB. Sifu Lin never denied he studied other styles as he stated on his website [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]blackflagwingchun.com[/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]. Its unfortunate that Sergio tried to blackmail Suhu Lins private life.
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]10. Clarification on HKB Grandmaster Elders
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Lies: Sergio claimed to be supported by the HKB elders in Indonesia.
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Fact: This is also not true, because Sergio is not welcome in the HKB Eng Chun (Hokkian Eng Chun Kok Sut Cia) family in Indonesia, whose leader is, GM The Kang Hay. GM The Kang Hay had stated clearly to Sifu Tio Tek Kwie that Sergio is and will never be part of the family. We only accept students with a good character.
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]During this opportunity, GM The Kang Hay and Sifu Lin would like to extend an invitation to everyone. Please join us during our HKB December Banquet this year in Indonesia. You will get the direct opportunity to meet with all the active Grandmaster Elders to verify and validate every statement of this. Also feel free to bring your own translator (Before Sergio says anything). We are pretty sure that Sergio will try really hard to sabotage this, however, your attendance can be confidential upon your request and they can arrange a day and time to meet. Sergio in this case is also welcome to meet face to face with the elders in Indonesia.[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]11. Clarification on names of Sifu Lin[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Lies: Sergio claim Sifu Lin had multiple identities
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Fact: In Indonesia, between 1960-2000, the usage of a Chinese name was prohibited by the government. Every Chinese person that was born during this time were all given an official Indonesian name and unofficially a Chinese name passed down by their parents. For example, GM Tio Tek Kwie, his official Indonesian name is Tedja Wirardi Soetiono, but this doesnt mean he uses multiple identities. In this case, for Sifu Lin Xiang Fuk, his official Indonesian name is Kenneth Salim, but in the U.S., since there is no restriction, he decided to use his Chinese name. There is nothing wrong with that. [/FONT] 

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]12. Clarification on the Sergios lies of his claimed 20,000 members
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Fact: This is a portion of written email sent to me by one of his leader within iwka who left him along with big group of people because they are tired of his lies. I dont want to release any name without his consent because I respect his privacy.[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Sergio goes around to the inexperience Wing Chun enthusiast and tries to impress them with lies, EX: 20,000 members, 90 plus school, WC researcher expert, and get them into his IWKA with false hope and promises. He teaches multiply Wing Chun and Weng Chun program in his school. The Yip Man lineage is his base program, and he will up sale his students to the Chi Sim Weng Chun saying that its a better system. Now he is using HKB concepts in his Weng Chun without giving credit back. His approach shows his character, which is nothing short of dishonor and abuse of all the lineages.[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]The thing is, Sergio always say, that he has 20.000 members, but the truth is, he has not more than 2.500. I know this, because I had the xxxxxxx [Censored]  and I was his xxxxxx[censored] student. He told me everything.
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Now he has less than 2500, because whole Spain, a part of Italy and 99% of Germany are left him. Together we are bigger than the whole IWKA . That is the truth!!
[/FONT]



[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Moreover, [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]there a lot more lies that Sergio had made, especially his own students. He manipulated them and scam them big time. Best thing to find out the truth about Sergio is talk directly with his ex-leader & members in [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Spain, Germany and Italy.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Im only a simple man, who want peace and harmony. Im happy now, that lot of things clear for me now. I was a very loyal and one of Sergio xxxxxxx[censored] student. For me, always honest is very important. Sergio lied to me in the last year so many times, took my student from me (xxxxxxxxxx[censored], you met him in the xxxxxx[censored]) and talked bad about me with him. Now my relationship with xxxxxxxxxx[censored] is good again and I wish him the best with Sergio[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]13. Clarification on the Sergios lies
Lies: "c. We have talked on the phone with GM The Kang Hay together with GM Tio and we are very welcome, GM Tio Tek Kwie has been friends and kung fu brothers for many decades, its a sad attempt to ruin that and put a wall between them."
Fact: As Sifu Lin was writing this, he was currently on the phone with GM The Kang Hay on phone. GM The Kang Hay directed Sifu Lin to state Sergio is FULL OF LIE. GM The Kang Hay never speak with Sergio in his entire life and doesn't welcome him into the family.  Again, GM The Kang Hay doesn't talk with Sergio on the phone. This is one of the biggest lie made by Sergio. And being documented already. More over, if GM Tio as claimed by Sergio to have said this, then GM The Kang Hay had requested him[GM Tio] to swear [Sumpah Mati] by the kungfu family brotherhood name.[/FONT]


[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Again, During this opportunity, GM The Kang Hay and Sifu Lin would like to extend an invitation to everyone. Please join us during our HKB December Banquet this year in Indonesia. You will get the direct opportunity to meet with all the active Grandmaster Elders to verify and validate every statement of this. Also feel free to bring your own translator (Before Sergio says anything). We are pretty sure that Sergio will try really hard to sabotage this, however, your attendance can be confidential upon your request and they can arrange a day and time to meet. Sergio in this case is also welcome to meet face to face with the elders in Indonesia.[/FONT]


[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]***Note: Sifu Lin has hesitated for about almost one year, but finally for the greater good and for fraud prevention; he has agreed to release some of the evidence regarding the Sergio Iadarola case. Sifu Lin has discussed this Sergio situation with HKB Grandmaster elders in Indonesia by phone in the last several months as well as in person when Sifu Lin was called by his Sifu to come down in May 2011. Finally as of October 10, 2011, he was advised by his Sifu, GM The Kang Hay to make this official statement.[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]We already anticipate that exposing this truth might provoke Sergios true character to more aggressively slander Sifu Lin Xiang Fuk, Sifu Benny Meng and the HKB Eng Chun Family and we may soon be receiving attack-hate mail after our first official statement we published this morning.
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]We have been receiving so many emails from people giving their positive support dealing with this attack from Sergio.[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Some of them even apologized for not knowing earlier about the truth. We can understand this as well. No need to apologize as they didnt know the truth at that time as we didn't want to share the evidence yet to avoid politics. [/FONT] 

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]From the bottom of our heart, for everyone who has exchanged emails with us and finally know the truth, we want to let all of you know that this means a lot.[/FONT]


[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]The only hate mail we received so far are two, both from Sergios group which include:
1. Name calling
2. Making a threat to destroy Sifu Lins/Mengs reputation and character as he had done it many times to other well known Sifus.
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]This indicates that we were on the right track by exposing and revealing the truth here. Even if it was a mistake to reveal this, we are willing to take the risk of being wrong with our point of view. [/FONT] 
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]
We received several warning letters from people betrayed by Sergio, prior to him coming on board with HKB. At that time we were defending him, but now it turned out that every word they said was true. (Some are documented here: [/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://mengsmartialarts.com/forum/index.php/topic,1112.0.html[/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]). Its a learning experience, but we have moved forward. [/FONT] 
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]
On the behalf of Shaolin HKB Eng Chun Pai Family, and Hokian Eng Chun Kok Sut family in Indonesia, we would like to thank you for your time reading this. We apologize if theres any part of this statement that may offend anyone in some way. To all IWKA Leaders under Sergio, we also apologize if this may cause some disturbance in your business. We had no other choice because your Sifu, Sergio keep pushing us. 
[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]To Sergio, we are very sorry to tell you things like this, but the truth is the truth and the truth should be protected at all costs. We hope you find your happiness one day and become a good person.[/FONT]


[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]If you have any further questions, please send an email directly to Sifu Lin or Sifu Meng. They dont reply to anonymous or hate mail though [/FONT][FONT=Wingdings, serif]&#61514;[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Sincerely,[/FONT]

[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Sifu Lin Xiang Fuk and Sifu Benny Meng[/FONT]




[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Important Links;[/FONT]


[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]YouTube 	Video[/FONT]
 [FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uhaq35jN00[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eH8wFX3TSRQ[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fu5XwDlT9ns[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVOIywcTzVo[/FONT]
[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwnsjOTXcUY[/FONT]




[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Supporting 	Documents
[/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=10150187586931965[/FONT]
 [FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44930001/220656_208145252549819_100000630387185_659084_825646_o.jpg[/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44930001/219998_208145272549817_100000630387185_659085_1369695_o.jpg[/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.207460205951657.54761.100000630387185&type=1[/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44930001/tekkwiewithsikyen.jpg[/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.206960826001595.53188.100000630387185&type=1#!/photo.php?fbid=206960846001593&set=a.206960826001595.53188.100000630387185&type=3&theater[/FONT]




[FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]Other 	Links
[/FONT][FONT=Century Schoolbook, serif]http://mengsmartialarts.com/forum/index.php/topic,1112.0.html[/FONT]


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks , I'll sleep better knowing all that.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 12, 2011)

mook jong man said:


> Thanks , I'll sleep better knowing all that.



It's that wit that makes me enjoy watching the series about the Bondi life savers lol! As in when someone's drowning one life saver turns to the other and sys 'she's face down in the water.. not a good look that'. Priceless!

Don't suppose you know any of them?


----------



## clfsean (Oct 12, 2011)

mook jong man said:


> Thanks , I'll sleep better knowing all that.



I did!!! Seeing it on two different forums convinced me that it was true so I slept like a baby on heroin.


----------



## Vajramusti (Oct 12, 2011)

Black flag, green flag, white flag, - just take your business fights somewhere else.

joy chaudhuri


----------



## geezer (Oct 12, 2011)

Unfortunately Joy, I bet he takes you at your word and posts this rubbish everywhere. I thought this forum had a policy against this kind of "fraud busting" anyway. Regardless, wouldn't it suffice to say something like, "So-and-so is no longer associated with our organization". Jeez Louise!


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 12, 2011)

I liked the font the OP used, any idea which it is?


----------



## Steve (Oct 12, 2011)

It's all Greek to me.  Or is it Latin?  Well, neither really, but either way, I didn't understand a word:  





> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, donec dolor ipsum neque potenti tellus eu, consequat interdum sed neque pede quam, elit purus adipiscing sodales, doloremque porttitor ridiculus dui adipiscing, purus vitae ultrices eu non sollicitudin adipiscing. Lacus cras libero sagittis nec diam. Mattis nulla dictum habitant tristique. Lacus placerat vel, purus sollicitudin enim lacus quis, libero lacus cursus sollicitudin, eget faucibus, nibh vestibulum. Purus sodales pellentesque aenean quisque, ultricies quis, in vitae porta id aliquet. In feugiat. Molestie mi vulputate ipsum sed dolor amet, faucibus et quam, dictum semper maecenas.





> Luctus nec. Aliquet quisque velit magna consectetuer dui accumsan. Molestie faucibus tincidunt lacinia, viverra duis vestibulum volutpat, eu phasellus diam vitae. Amet aliquam maecenas id non morbi, fringilla sagittis, in potenti pede molestie quis et orci. Molestie vitae fusce sed vestibulum luctus cursus, eu nulla eu semper in elementum diam, nibh urna, integer mauris fermentum, lobortis sodales pellentesque ut. Dapibus sed dis cursus orci elementum, ad integer integer wisi porta. Tempus posuere vivamus pulvinar eros enim, ut pharetra mollis.
> Ullamcorper id et velit integer duis rhoncus, vitae non amet tincidunt, pede donec. Ut placerat parturient dictumst eget proin porttitor, in gravida et cras pulvinar, nisl vestibulum non maecenas amet euismod ante. Purus mauris a porttitor elit aenean, a nullam purus aliquam id hendrerit. Ut quam fermentum morbi. Quam eu urna arcu, purus fringilla integer wisi mauris risus semper, aptent quis leo eros erat, id lacus quis. Nisi turpis ultricies, dolor eros vestibulum tellus pellentesque vel. Dolor taciti orci blandit, pellentesque donec. Molestie id nec, faucibus ipsum vitae vestibulum, praesent in cras donec ut.
> Ut sollicitudin aliquam asperiores, phasellus ut ut enim, volutpat et blandit, vel ipsum egestas a ut ante quis. Ligula arcu inceptos ullamcorper tortor, aenean nunc scelerisque ut, eu amet donec praesent elit vehicula est, pulvinar phasellus in vitae, venenatis fringilla habitasse pretium enim et et. Mauris vitae faucibus nam dictum urna, ante viverra nunc consectetuer. Enim tellus quis adipiscing ad massa, ipsum sunt eu morbi donec in, ipsum sed, volutpat aenean vitae pharetra aenean, et congue aliquam. Et ante integer et adipiscing a.
> Id nec wisi tellus, neque adipiscing dictum suscipit ac. Nunc fusce et nec egestas. Sem dignissim semper fermentum, sit a non, vehicula perferendis lectus nisl, quam mauris, tincidunt ante in quia vulputate vitae. Maecenas ante. Ut in ac. Netus nam massa pellentesque wisi et nec, convallis sollicitudin sed non justo, consequat eu a nulla, dictum hac et. Elit commodo pede faucibus ultrices non auctor, dui convallis pulvinar tristique. Eget sapien orci ultricies ipsum amet habitasse, id donec. Justo dui fusce, pulvinar cras velit, lacinia aenean massa vestibulum, molestie quis velit ante eros, adipiscing orci pellentesque viverra.
> ...


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 12, 2011)

mook jong man said:


> Thanks , I'll sleep better knowing all that.



But the All Blacks will give you nightmares at the weekend lol!


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 12, 2011)

As to the font, Tez, is not simply Times New Roman 14?


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> As to the font, Tez, is not simply Times New Roman 14?



I shall try it and find out cheers! My favourite is actually Perpetua, I do like a nice font rofl!


----------



## naneek (Oct 13, 2011)

Please Tez dont start with the rugby - i live in Auckland and i just cant get away from the rugby world cup, i thought this forum would be a respite for me - sigh -  ps not a kiwi


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 13, 2011)

naneek said:


> Please Tez dont start with the rugby - i live in Auckland and i just cant get away from the rugby world cup, i thought this forum would be a respite for me - sigh - ps not a kiwi



Just think how we feel having our nose rubbed in it by the Welsh! At work we have to go on standby when Fiji plays we have so many Fijian soldiers who like to celebrate a win or drown their sorrows at a loss that things get interesting when they go out on the town.


The OP has 33 posts so isn't a post one and run type, will he come back (please) and explain why the long, not understood post was about? Who, for example, is Sergio? Anyone?


----------



## wildcat91 (Oct 13, 2011)

Reads like the plot of a bad Kung-Fu movie.


----------



## yak sao (Oct 13, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Just think how we feel having our nose rubbed in it by the Welsh! At work we have to go on standby when Fiji plays we have so many Fijian soldiers who like to celebrate a win or drown their sorrows at a loss that things get interesting when they go out on the town.
> 
> 
> The OP has 33 posts so isn't a post one and run type, will he come back (please) and explain why the long, not understood post was about? *Who, for example, is Sergio? Anyone?[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## yak sao (Oct 13, 2011)

wildcat91 said:


> Reads like the plot of a bad Kung-Fu movie.




Definitely a "wait and rent"


----------



## Vajramusti (Oct 13, 2011)

Much junk in wing chun... cluttered with what is the latest style/flag to  claim to being in the wing chun umbrella and who is 
with whom at the moment. Boring!!!

joy chaudhuri


----------



## Dantian (Oct 15, 2011)

Wait. You actually read that?

These terrible marketing attempts and political feuds are so boring and deserve no attention.


----------



## vtchisel (Oct 22, 2011)

for the archives:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?99333-HKB-18-Lohan-GM-Tio-s-apology-to-the-Wing-Chun-world.&p=1437540#post1437540


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Dec 1, 2011)

So if I read the original post correctly, Jack Sparrow has taken some gold away from the English and is now completely disassociated from Her Majestys Navy? Thats what all this black flag pirate stuff is about right?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 2, 2011)

KamonGuy2 said:


> So if I read the original post correctly, Jack Sparrow has taken some gold away from the English and is now completely disassociated from Her Majestys Navy? Thats what all this black flag pirate stuff is about right?



AYE!!!
%-} ARRRR     irate4:  irate5:
irates: irate:


And don't forget the RUM :drink2tha

 And welcome back Kamon


----------

